# Face Washing



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I haven't yet found a satisfactory way to wash Baxter's face between baths that leaves him with a clean looking face and doesn't get both he and I all wet! Can those of you with more experience than me, tell me how you wash your furbaby's faces? Do you use a washcloth? How do you rinse? Do you use shampoo, or just water? I'd like to get rid of the staining that seems to occur through normal, daily life. Any suggestions you have for me, would be most appreciated.

Thanks!
Alanna and Baxter


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I use Pure Paws No Rinse Spray which you can directly spray on the face & let dry. I found it works well if you first wet the face with water. I have a spray bottle with just water for this. Or, you could also dilute it the spray it with distilled water. It is important to use distilled water as tap water can make the product go rancid. 

I suggest applying a conditioner afterwards as overtime any sort of shampoo will dry the hair out. The more moisturized the hair is less prone to staining. 

You can use a child's bib to keep the rest of him dry. 

I've found that Ez Groom's Crystal White Shampoo does the best to get the tear & beard stains out.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Good question! Even trying to wash the gunk from under my Lucy's eyes is a chore. She's all teeth and wiggling. I'll be interested in tips/tricks on washing the whole face or just the eye area.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just use a wash cloth and some water. Try seeing if the food or chew treats might be causing the staining.:brushteeth: still cant brush the sisters teeth ! Bad Mom:ranger:


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

rdanielle said:


> I've found that Ez Groom's Crystal White Shampoo does the best to get the tear & beard stains out.


I wash Petunia with the EZ-Groom Crystal White, Just her body, I'm afraid to use a shampoo that is not a "no-tears". I''m afraid to get it in her eyes. So I use puppy "tear-free" shampoo on her face.
How do you keep the EZ-Groom from burning your dogs eyes?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack washes his own face... in his water dish. sigh....


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

TShot said:


> I wash Petunia with the EZ-Groom Crystal White, Just her body, I'm afraid to use a shampoo that is not a "no-tears". I''m afraid to get it in her eyes. So I use puppy "tear-free" shampoo on her face.
> How do you keep the EZ-Groom from burning your dogs eyes?


I haven't had any issues with this shampoo in particular burning the eyes. I apply it carefully and rinse with precaution. I always have a bottle of eye drops near and if it does get in their eye I rinse thoroughly before using the eye drops. My problem my girl can't keep her tongue in her mouth ugh..

When I rinse I place the nozzle of the sprayer where I'm going to rinse. So, its a stream going down the face. Not only does this eliminate splatter and possible shampoo in the eye it helps cut down on the rinsing time as it gets to the source of the suds.

You could use a mineral oil in the eye before you apply the shampoo. It gives you a 15 minute window of protection. If a dog is particularly squirmy I make sure I use this. But, for the most part I avoid it because it makes the eye area oily. Not good on show days!

http://www.dogsupplies.com/products/Top-Performance-Safe-Eye.html

http://www.bausch.ca/en_CA/ecp/pharma/product/drops/duolube_ointment_ecp.aspx

I'll give you a tip that I learned thru trial and error with this shampoo. I've tried their suggestion methods on the bottle to no avail with barely noticeable results. Seriously, heating the shampoo & saran wrapping the area & using a hair dryer = Torture

Thru trial & error I've found that I've gotten the best results doing the following ~ Crystal White Facial:
1. Thoroughly wetting the treatment area with very warm water
2. Apply shampoo fully concentrated on area. I usually blob it on directly with the bottle. 
3. Work shampoo in
4. With a cup work more very warm water into area 
5. Let sit at least 5 mins or so for best results

Water temperature is imperative as it is heat activated. So you want the temp to be as hot as bearable without scalding.


----------

